# PP1 - 1 for 1s



## PogDog (Oct 6, 2019)

I’m a GM2 and in charge of essentials fill groups in my store. I don’t have DBOs for all my departments. We have been getting hammered with high quantity 1 for 1 and truck freight in those areas (PAPR, PETS, CHEM and HBA). 

I’m trying to get the numbers down, but am having little success. And the time is not there to pull, push, back stock, push freight, back stock. Let alone anything else. We’re trying to get a little of everything done at least. So filling a vehicle of 1 for 1s and pushing it, might be all that happens. Doesn’t mean the 1 for 1 is done though. Suspending a 1 for 1 does not update floor counts btw.

We’re barely keeping our heads above water here. Looking for suggestions. We don’t have much in hours or salaried TLs to use.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 6, 2019)

ONE FOR ONE
					

So having a daily routine helps productivity A LOT. So as I'm getting in the groove A typical day goes like this:  Auto pull  C&S Uboats, sfq, zone, audit, backstock Heavy zone.  Reshop   Which is already alot.   Nevermind all the Salesplans, transitions, and Pricing that seemed to happen all at...




					www.thebreakroom.org


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Oct 6, 2019)

If you don't have the hours, it's hard to get it all done.  My 1 for 1 batches are more consistent now, but they're still pretty big.  For a while, we did lows on days we had larger trucks, and then had a huge couple of days where 1 for 1 was done for the whole store.  Seems like that finally got it under control.


----------



## SigningLady (Oct 6, 2019)

I think it's mentioned in the 1 for 1 thread, but I would try dropping pulls for an aisle or two by pog first to help get your numbers down. That way you can chip at it in smaller amounts each day while still attending to other tasks as well. Once thru the aisles in your area, then drop by fillgroup.


----------



## MavDog (Oct 6, 2019)

Another thing you could do is maybe try to sweep away any case packs at all. I know it will be hard to find the time to do it, but it will make it so that cases from the truck are replenishing the floor vs cases from the 1 for 1 pulls.


----------



## PogDog (Oct 7, 2019)

MavDog said:


> Another thing you could do is maybe try to sweep away any case packs at all. I know it will be hard to find the time to do it, but it will make it so that cases from the truck are replenishing the floor vs cases from the 1 for 1 pulls.



That's kinda insane... and just as time consuming. However, we do swad back large quantities, whenever possible.


----------



## PogDog (Oct 7, 2019)

SigningLady said:


> I think it's mentioned in the 1 for 1 thread, but I would try dropping pulls for an aisle or two by pog first to help get your numbers down. That way you can chip at it in smaller amounts each day while still attending to other tasks as well. Once thru the aisles in your area, then drop by fillgroup.



When we were told about 1 for 1s... this was the process we were expected to do it as, at first. They gave us 2 weeks, then forced everyone to drop fillgroups. We weren't ready. We also only have 1 ETL... so having extra time/bodies to throw at this is not an option. 

We're getting beat up, cause we're just dropping, but not getting barely any of them completed on a regular basis.


----------



## BigDog65 (Oct 10, 2019)

PogDog said:


> I’m a GM2 and in charge of essentials fill groups in my store. I don’t have DBOs for all my departments. We have been getting hammered with high quantity 1 for 1 and truck freight in those areas (PAPR, PETS, CHEM and HBA).
> 
> I’m trying to get the numbers down, but am having little success. And the time is not there to pull, push, back stock, push freight, back stock. Let alone anything else. We’re trying to get a little of everything done at least. So filling a vehicle of 1 for 1s and pushing it, might be all that happens. Doesn’t mean the 1 for 1 is done though. Suspending a 1 for 1 does not update floor counts btw.
> 
> We’re barely keeping our heads above water here. Looking for suggestions. We don’t have much in hours or salaried TLs to use.


----------



## BigDog65 (Oct 10, 2019)

PogDog, the 1-1 fill is tough in the beginning. We started with lows until the DPCI count was more manageable. Are you checking your SFQ’s and what is your BRLA? Make sure everything in your BackRoom is located and floor data integrity is correct. This will eliminate your AutoFills.


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Oct 10, 2019)

BigDog65 said:


> PogDog, the 1-1 fill is tough in the beginning. We started with lows until the DPCI count was more manageable. Are you checking your SFQ’s and what is your BRLA? Make sure everything in your BackRoom is located and floor data integrity is correct. This will eliminate your AutoFills.


You should be replacing your autos. If you drop a 1-1 for the entire fill group before opening your auto batch, the auto will disappear.
Also an FYI, your noon deadline disappears with the autos as well. Our Operations director told me of you replace your auto with an manual you still have to pull by noon but not the case. We’ve had a couple days that we were late on a couple and it still shows up as 100% completion as long as you pull it at some point that day.


----------



## PogDog (Oct 13, 2019)

Actually, I haven't done any Swadding since things moved over to the MyDevice. How do you do it within the MyDevice? I have a huge pallet of tissues I was going to try to swad (left over from BTS).


----------



## SigningLady (Oct 13, 2019)

PogDog said:


> Actually, I haven't done any Swadding since things moved over to the MyDevice. How do you do it within the MyDevice? I have a huge pallet of tissues I was going to try to swad (left over from BTS).



If it's the process I am thinking of: RevLog app, then tap the three circles in the upper right corner. Create Transfer. You will need to enter your DC's number. Then scan the item(s) you want to get rid of with the quantity being sent back. Click Done when finished.


----------



## PogDog (Oct 13, 2019)

SigningLady said:


> If it's the process I am thinking of: RevLog app, then tap the three circles in the upper right corner. Create Transfer. You will need to enter your DC's number. Then scan the item(s) you want to get rid of with the quantity being sent back. Click Done when finished.



Did it. Swadded so much stuff. But I'm betting it all comes back in a week. 🙄


----------



## Global POGTL (Oct 15, 2019)

We've been doing great at my store. 

6am DBO's  for pp1 1for1 pulls.
2 a&a breakdown tm
check sales
resho[p/zone
1for1 pull

7 & 8 am DBO's  for pp2 pulls

same routine for every shift

9am tm help with any extra 1f1 push

enough empties by 10:30 for truck unload

unoad truck at 10am 
7 inbound tm and 2 A&a tm for breakdown

11am tm zone/reshop for 30 min then grab truck freight

by 4pm almost all truck freight is done except repacks. and closing expect take care of that as well as any extra market freight if it come in really heavy. but for the most part they do reshop and zone if its chems paper hba seasonal. domestic and toys do the 3,s & 4's repacks while toy closing expert take care of combos..

full sales floor, backroom brand!! no exceptions!!! 

yes we have HRS.


----------



## jenna (Oct 15, 2019)

Shit.  We could never get stuff done if the unload started at 10:00.  I hate it when it goes past 8 am.


----------



## seasonaldude (Oct 15, 2019)

10:30 unload?????

*screams in OPU about INFs.*

Seriously, if my store did that I would go to my SD about every INF still on the trailer so he knows just how much it's costing him. Fairly certain our GM1 TL would throw herself under a bullet train before agreeing to that unload time though.


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Oct 16, 2019)

seasonaldude said:


> 10:30 unload?????
> 
> *screams in OPU about INFs.*
> 
> Seriously, if my store did that I would go to my SD about every INF still on the trailer so he knows just how much it's costing him. Fairly certain our GM1 TL would throw herself under a bullet train before agreeing to that unload time though.


Don’t acknowledge the trailer until after it’s unloaded. Your autos might be a little redundant but better than INFs. I’m at a small format that gets a truck in the morning and a truck in the afternoon so we don’t acknowledge either of them until after he majority of it is worked or easy to search through. Helps our INFs quite a bit

edit: just to clarify I’m just suggesting this for a 11am unload bit your normal 4 or 6am unload


----------



## Spitfire (Oct 18, 2019)

Global POGTL said:


> We've been doing great at my store.
> 
> 6am DBO's  for pp1 1for1 pulls.
> 2 a&a breakdown tm
> ...


holy moly, never heard of a 1030a unload but that sounds like a really interesting process. What volume are you?


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Oct 19, 2019)

Spitfire said:


> holy moly, never heard of a 1030a unload but that sounds like a really interesting process. What volume are you?


Kinda makes senses when they want your pulls to be done before the truck. Might as well pull/push your 1-1 then unload instead of unload and pull 1-1 at the same time and compete for vehicles. I kinda like it.


----------



## jenna (Oct 20, 2019)

Yes. But some of us don’t take 4 hours to zone and pull. I can’t wait til 11 to start my freight. It would never be finished. My area is too busy to cram U boats down an aisle full of shoppers. I need my freight off the truck no later than 9am.


----------



## jenna (Oct 20, 2019)

And a big “No thank you “ to acknowledging the truck later in the day. I don’t need redundant 1-for-1s.


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Oct 21, 2019)

I got asked to pull and push 1-for-1s in HBA today. HBO1 was 317 (1541). Is that normal? Seems ridiculous to me.


----------



## Aae19 (Oct 21, 2019)

Ringwraith917 said:


> I got asked to pull and push 1-for-1s in HBA today. HBO1 was 317 (1541). Is that normal? Seems ridiculous to me.



Compared to my store, that is a high.


----------



## jenna (Oct 21, 2019)

Ringwraith917 said:


> I got asked to pull and push 1-for-1s in HBA today. HBO1 was 317 (1541). Is that normal? Seems ridiculous to me.



Why can't it be both normal _and_ ridiculous? 

🤷

Try Market.


----------



## allnew2 (Oct 21, 2019)

Ringwraith917 said:


> I got asked to pull and push 1-for-1s in HBA today. HBO1 was 317 (1541). Is that normal? Seems ridiculous to me.


Seems from your post that you are not the regular dbo in that area . If the main dbo in hba would do their one for one daily it wouldn’t be so big , however looks like it didn’t get pulled for a day and accumulated .


----------



## allnew2 (Oct 21, 2019)

gsa4lyfe said:


> Don’t acknowledge the trailer until after it’s unloaded. Your autos might be a little redundant but better than INFs. I’m at a small format that gets a truck in the morning and a truck in the afternoon so we don’t acknowledge either of them until after he majority of it is worked or easy to search through. Helps our INFs quite a bit
> 
> edit: just to clarify I’m just suggesting this for a 11am unload bit your normal 4 or 6am unload


Not acknowledging your truck at the scheduled  time will affect your lead in time . I’m surprised your Sd is not in hot waters for it.


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Oct 22, 2019)

allnew2 said:


> Not acknowledging your truck at the scheduled  time will affect your lead in time . I’m surprised your Sd is not in hot waters for it.


Some Small formats are using a pilot DC. We aren’t yelled at until we hit like the 24 hour mark. Are trucks typically get to our store by 8-10 hours so that gives us a little while before we get a nasty email to acknowledge. We also don’t have the space to unload all the flow center carts into our backroom so it’s a take one out put one back in and rotate process when the trucks larger than half full.


----------



## CleanMyBackRoOm (Oct 22, 2019)

PogDog said:


> I’m a GM2 and in charge of essentials fill groups in my store. I don’t have DBOs for all my departments. We have been getting hammered with high quantity 1 for 1 and truck freight in those areas (PAPR, PETS, CHEM and HBA).
> 
> I’m trying to get the numbers down, but am having little success. And the time is not there to pull, push, back stock, push freight, back stock. Let alone anything else. We’re trying to get a little of everything done at least. So filling a vehicle of 1 for 1s and pushing it, might be all that happens. Doesn’t mean the 1 for 1 is done though. Suspending a 1 for 1 does not update floor counts btw.
> 
> We’re barely keeping our heads above water here. Looking for suggestions. We don’t have much in hours or salaried TLs to use.



Something we've been doing in my store to help cut down on high 1f1's is pull them twice.  I'm not sure what your closing TL does on a nightly basis but as a CL TL I put myself in position to pull 2 or 3 depending on the amount being pulled... will pull them a second time after they've been pulled once for the day.


----------



## RTCry (Oct 24, 2019)

c9 Rippin said:


> Something we've been doing in my store to help cut down on high 1f1's is pull them twice.  I'm not sure what your closing TL does on a nightly basis but as a CL TL I put myself in position to pull 2 or 3 depending on the amount being pulled... will pull them a second time after they've been pulled once for the day.



That’s the strategy we’ve employed at our store too, especially with commodities like Chem and Paper.


----------

